# Time to play Verizon Replacement Roulette!



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

My X has developed some screen spotting issues. Press a little firmly on the screen, and black dots start to pop up on the bottom right. about 1/4 inch from the right wall and 1/2" from the bottom wall. It is definitely not a swollen battery issue. If looking at the back of the device, the spotting occurs exactly opposite the corner of the battery well.

Last time I played this game, I got worse phone after worse phone after worse phone. This isn't going to be fun. Any tips for minimizing hell in this process? I already know to SBF before sending my phone back in.


----------



## jlloyd (Jun 11, 2011)

Last I read they were out of X's and were sending out an X2 instead for replacement.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

I think that's only in regards to Asurion warranty replacements. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## RMcCall (Jun 9, 2011)

well honestly you can social your way to a new device easily just make sure you when you call you ask to speak to a technical support rep about your phone then once you get there ask to be switched to a tier 2 and say you've had nothing but problems with this phone and only a replacement phone would make you happy. its how i got my original droid upgraded to a d2 . oh and I had that same thing happen with the dots on my droid x, they're called newton rings. mine occurred right in the center of the screen all i did was open up the droid x and take it apart and reassemble it so there was no more pressure being put on that spot and the newton rings gone now.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

RMcCall said:


> well honestly you can social your way to a new device easily just make sure you when you call you ask to speak to a technical support rep about your phone then once you get there ask to be switched to a tier 2 and say you've had nothing but problems with this phone and only a replacement phone would make you happy. its how i got my original droid upgraded to a d2 . oh and I had that same thing happen with the dots on my droid x, they're called newton rings. mine occurred right in the center of the screen all i did was open up the droid x and take it apart and reassemble it so there was no more pressure being put on that spot and the newton rings gone now.


 interesting. And apparently as long as u have unlimited. U wont have to switch to a tiered data plan unless u drop verizon or start a new acct.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

RMcCall said:


> well honestly you can social your way to a new device easily just make sure you when you call you ask to speak to a technical support rep about your phone then once you get there ask to be switched to a tier 2 and say you've had nothing but problems with this phone and only a replacement phone would make you happy. its how i got my original droid upgraded to a d2 . oh and I had that same thing happen with the dots on my droid x, they're called newton rings. mine occurred right in the center of the screen all i did was open up the droid x and take it apart and reassemble it so there was no more pressure being put on that spot and the newton rings gone now.


Verizon used to have a policy for multi-FRU which means if you got replaced with 3 Factory Refurbished Units and still had issues, you could swap for a similar phone (usually an upgrade). This policy doesn't exist anymore, but your chances of getting a different device are better once you have gone through a few of them. The worst was my BB Tour before I got an OG Droid. I was sent 6 replacement phones for a defective one. Each replacement was worse than the one I had. Then on top of that, I got charged for 3 of the ones I returned saying they were not returned. Took them 3 months to resolve. My phone got shut off 4 times in that time period because of the $1400 balance on the account from the phones. This whole mess netted me a Droid right after it came out. So I definitely feel you on the replacement roulette, but sometimes it can pay off.


----------



## danceswithbongs (Jun 28, 2011)

Actually I think the biggest factor now is availability. Much less likely to get an upgrade if they can get you the refurb within 2 days. They are pretty hip now to the refurb upgrade tango, as told to me by my guy on the inside.

walkin the walk while tappin the talk
danceswithbongs


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

danceswithbongs said:


> Actually I think the biggest factor now is availability. Much less likely to get an upgrade if they can get you the refurb within 2 days. They are pretty hip now to the refurb upgrade tango, as told to me by my guy on the inside.


I hear you on that. I remember once when VZW ran out of 9530s for warranty replacement and had a windows of 9630s for a few days that went out instead. When word got out, Crackberry's forums went nuts with people gaming the system for a "free" upgrade. That type of activity makes it hard for those of us with real problems to get our needs taken care of.

I think the situation also points to a problem with QC and the Certified Like New service. Until VZW finally sent me a new in-box 9630 (their offer, not my request), the string of replacement 9530s I got were crap after crap. One had a trackball that didn't work at all despite a nice big sticker on the box that said "Passed" for all aspects of the device. My next replacement had a wonky charging port and would neither charge nor sync half the time unless I held the cord in myself. My third replacement randomly rebooted without rhyme or reason. Again, the sticker on the box for each of these devices listed them as having "passed" what appeared to be a rigorous testing regiment. Can you really tell me that Quality Control is doing their job when CLN devices are making it out with those types of problems?

I'm not hoping for an upgrade out of this. I love my X. She has her problems (like that nasty locked bootloader) but I'd rather have her than most of the alternatives right now. An "upgrade" to the X2 would be a device death sentence thanks to its avoidance by the dev scene.


----------

